# Netzteil Problem, Lüfter ratter/schleift



## roseevil88 (11. Juni 2012)

*Netzteil Problem, Lüfter ratter/schleift*

Hallo, 

habe seit gestern mit mein Netzteil folgendes Problem.

Gegen 22 Uhr gestern Abend macht mein NT ( *Thermaltake* ToughPower *XT* 875W Stromversorgung - 875 Watt)

ein unerträgliches Geräuch. Und zwar sind auf einmal 1-2 der Rotorblätter dabei, die am Gitter schleifen( was seit gut und knapp 2 Jahren noch nie war)

Habe, nach dem das Problem auftrat, einzeln alle Zusatzlüfter abgeschaltet, und dann das NT für heute ( Sonntagabend) nochmal ausgebaut. Außerhalb des PC´s nochmal angemacht, und es gab keine Zweifel mehr. Der NT-Lüfter schleift am Gehäusegitter des NT´s. Beim Manuellen Drehen des Lüfters hört man ein Schleifen bei 2 Rotorblättern, bzw Stopp das NT dann auch/wird abgebremst.

Jetzt muss ich noch dazu sagen, hat mein Standartgehäuse 4 lüfter im Deckel, die ich von 12v auf 7v gedrosselt habe ( rot auf gelb und schwarz auf rot) dazu habe ich einen alten ( ausrangiertes NT von vor 5 oder 6 Jahren ) NT-Lüfter ( 80mm) noch hinzugefügt ( und einen der standart-lüfter entfernt) 

Dazu habe ich soweit alles, was im PC war entfernt, und gesäubert ( war mal wieder zeit, mache ich aber immer so halbjährlich).

Diesmal dachte ich mir, jetzt machste endlich mal die Lüfterdrosslung ( 12v die 4 Standart-Lüfter war wie, als wäre nebenmir ganze Zeit ein Jet am Starten)

Mit der Drosslung hat das dann wunderbar Funktioniert ( jedenfalls 1/3 + der alte netzteil-lüfter) 

Ich habe den PC ca 19.30 angeschaltet und gegen 22 uhr trat dann wie gesagt, das sehr laute und unangenehme rattern auf.

Was, wie gesagt, daher kommt, das 1-2 Rotorblätter am Metallgitter Schleifen.


Am Netztteil habe ich, außer den Staub rausgeblasen, nix gemacht.


Ich werde zwar heut abend, nach der Arbeit, bei der Firma anrufen, da, so wie ich das sehe, 5-7 Jahre Garantie auf dem NT sind, aber mich eure Meinung dazu noch Interessiert, ob das mit der Manuellen Lüfterdrosslung Zusammenhängen kann.


Falls Informationstechnisch was fehlt, kann ich dieses gerne noch dazuschreiben.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Problem, Lüfter ratter/schleift*

Wenn die Rotoren am Gitter schleifen ist das rein mechanisch. Du musst also irgendwie mal das Gitter eingedrückt haben.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Problem, Lüfter ratter/schleift*

Das ist der klassische Fall eines Lagerschadens.
Mit was hast du den Staub rausgeblasen ?

Gruß


----------



## roseevil88 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Problem, Lüfter ratter/schleift*

Mit Staubsauger halt, bzw davor normales Druckluftspry.

Als könnt ich Theoretisch ja letztendlich leicht das Gitter rausdrücken, sofern möglich =? wäre ja erstmal net so verkehrt.

Nach dem Zusammenbau hatte ich einige Kabel am NT lang gelegt ( vorher unter dem Prozessorkühler, jetzt oberhalb des CPU-Kühler und halt unterhalb des NT´s.

Unter anderem war auch ein 4-pol Anschluss dort ( ist in der nähe des CPU´s, ist eine extra Versorgung für das Mainboard, evtl für den CPU, müsst ich nochmal nachlesen, ohne jedenfalls startete es nicht, hatte ich vor längere Zeit mal probiert, ist aber 2-3 Jahre her)

Jedenfalls legte ich die Kabel diesmal nicht unterhalb des CPU´s Kühler, sonder halt mal Oberhalb des CPU´s Kühlkörpers ( kann euch jetzt noch netmal sagen, wie der heißt, boxed ist es aber net, aufjedenfall ein Turmkühler, aber auch schon ca3 Jahre alt)

da könnte das passiert sein, aber es war ja nicht von Anfang an so, das war auf einmal. fast 3 Stunden lief der normal wie immer, und dann kurz vor 22 Uhr kam das erst, dieses extreme laute Schleifen.


Werd aber auf jedenfall heut Abend mal probieren, das Gitter etwas rauszudrücken.

Bzw die Kabel leg ich da wieder alle nach unten, rechts, und da wieder nach oben.
Im Moment ist ja erstmal alles abgeklemmt, bis auf Netzteil mit Stromversorgung, zum An-/Ausmachen


----------



## Cuddleman (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Problem, Lüfter ratter/schleift*

Sieh mal, ob die Viertelringe des "Lüftungsgitter" nicht nach innenzeigend verbogen sind. Wenn ja, in die andere Richtung zurück biegen. (am vollständig vom Netz und MB getrennten NT, möglichst einen nicht leitenden Gegenstand dazu verwenden)

Andererseits sollte, wenn wirklich nur 2 Lüfterblätter drann schleifen, der Lüfter ordentlich ein unterschwelliges Brummgeräusch verursachen, wenn er nicht am "Lüftungsgitter" schleift.
Das unterschwellige Brummen sollte man am ausgebauten, angeschhlossenen,  in der Hand haltenden, Netzteil fühlen.
Da du sicherlich nicht mit irgend einem Gegenstand die Lüfterblätter beschädigt, oder verformt hast, liegts an einer punktoellen Erwärmung die eine Verformung verursachte. 
Wahrscheinlicher sollte eine Fertigungstoleranz sein, die erst durch ein verbogenes "Lüftungsgitter"-Segment zu tage gekommen ist.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Problem, Lüfter ratter/schleift*

Das Lager sollte eigentlich auch noch ein bißchen Spiel haben.
Drücke einfach den Lüfter,vorsichtig in der Mitte, wieder in das NT-Gehäuse zurück.

Gruß


----------



## roseevil88 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Problem, Lüfter ratter/schleift*



> Andererseits sollte, wenn wirklich nur 2 Lüfterblätter drann schleifen, der Lüfter ordentlich ein unterschwelliges Brummgeräusch verursachen, wenn er nicht am "Lüftungsgitter" schleift.


 
das NT vibiert ja dadurch auch sehr stark. Müsste es nochmal anmachen um es nochmal genau zu beschreiben ( geht erst heut abend, da ich durch meine Arbeit bis 18 Uhr verhindert bin.
________________



Ich dachte auch erst durch thermische Einwirkung, aber dann dachte ich mir, hhmm kann ja auch nicht sein, da müsste ja vorher mein CPU meckern und sagen, so geht das net.

Mir fehlte gestern leider aber ein Stabi-Test, da ich leider leicht in Raidzwang stecke -_- Konsequenzen holen ein ja immer ein.

BTT: da müsste ja über 100°C ( 110° C wenn ich mich richig erinnere, wobei es da ja auch unterschiede gibt) im Netzteil gewesen sein, das sich doch PLastik so derart verformen kann, aber hätten doch die anderen Komponenten doch schon längst gestreickt, bzw wäre das ja dann auch nicht nur bei 2 Rotorblättern der Fall.

Aber woher sonst das auf einmal auftretende röhren/brummen/rattern des Lüfters im NT. Wie gesagt, war ja nicht sofort, nachdem ich den PC wieder eingeschaltet habe, sondern erst knapp 3 Stunden später, aber von jetzt auf gleich.


____


Auf jedenfall danke ich euch allen schonmal für die Hilfeleistung.


Falls es durch leichtest ziehen des Gitters schon reichen sollte vermerke ich es hier auf jedenfall.


Sonst ruf ich noch den Händler an. Ich wollt halt gerne mal eure Meinungen dazu hören.


PS.: jetzt mal ganz dumm gesagt, obwohl ich das jetzt nicht glauben kann, aber wäre es möglich gewesen, dass durch die Zusatzlüfter im Deckel ( die ich ja von 12V auf 7 V gedrosselt habe) es im NT zu komplikationen kamen, und dadurch die Temps anstiegen und es sich daurch leicht verformte ?

12v gelb 5v rot. und 2 x schwarz.

Die Lüfter haben ja einmal rot und einmal schwarz.

kurz gesagt, hab das nach der Anleitung gemacht

Lüfter drosseln - Lüfter von 12V auf 7V oder 5V drosseln - PC-Erfahrung.de



nur Funktionierte davon nur 1, bzw den 4ten habe ich auf 12v gelassen, aber der war sowieso auch leiser.

Könnte das zu den Fehler führen? eigentlich nicht, es würden, egal wie man die Kabel verbinden würde, max 12v anliegen, oder?? Wenn ich jetzt nichts vergessen habe, wäre das der Fall.


________



> Sieh mal, ob die Viertelringe des "Lüftungsgitter" nicht nach innenzeigend verbogen sind. Wenn ja, in die andere Richtung zurück biegen. (am vollständig vom Netz und MB getrennten NT, möglichst einen nicht leitenden Gegenstand dazu verwenden)


 
mache ich dann heut Abend auch


----------



## roseevil88 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Problem, Lüfter ratter/schleift*

So Leute, danke euch allen erneut.

Habe die Variante gewählt, mit den Gitter rausmachen, hat zwar etwas gedauert, weil, lag das NT auf dem Kopf ( Lüfter zeigt zu mir ) lief es wunderbar, eingebaut, angeschaltet und getestet wieder das Schleifen, ausgebaut nochmal gebogen, eingebaut, wieder das Schleifen. Dann viel mir ein, Drehst um und hörst, nochmal neu raus biegen und siehe da, jetzt passte es.

Es kann natürlich sein, das ich beim einbauen etwas zu sehr am Gitter gedrückt habe. wobei mir aber auch auf viel, das 3 der 4 Ecken die Rotorblätter weit genug weg sind, nur bei der 4ten Ecke, wo auch das Schleifen der zwei Rotorblätter war, sind alle Rotorblätter sehr nah am Gitter.

Wie gesagt, habe das NT schon knapp ( am 27.06 ) 2 Jahre, gestern trat dass das erste mal auf, aber na gut.  

Das nächste NT wird ( muss ich mich aber auch erst damit beschäftigen ) ein Passiv-NT


----------



## Cuddleman (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Problem, Lüfter ratter/schleift*

Eine punktoelle Erwärmung kann auch dadurch entstehen, wenn der Lüfter durch die verbogenen Lüftergittersegment nicht anläuft. Die darunter befindlichen Netzteilkomponenten erwärmen sich dadurch sehr stark und könnten das Plastik der Lüfterblätter weich gemacht haben. Die Lüfterblätter geben nach und können plötzlich frei laufen, aber die Verformung geht nicht soweit zurück, daher auch das starke Vibrieren.

Die jetzigen Vibrationen werden über kurz, oder lang, das Lüfterlager beschädigen!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Problem, Lüfter ratter/schleift*

Warum fummelst du an dem Gerät rum statt es auszutauschen?! Die Toughpower Serie sollte doch 5 Jahre Garantie gehabt haben. Weil jetzt ist eh zu spät, da du selbst dran rumgefummelt hast...


----------

